# Re: Windsor Regiment.



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chris Webster" <rebel66@xcelco.on.ca>* on *Sun, 27 Aug 2000 20:53:52 -0400*
Hello Matt,
My name is Jess Webster, I believe my Mom has told you about me :  I just
got back from Meaford today, after a 5 hour bus ride.  I just thought that
I‘d tell you a little about my experience with the EK Scots.  All of the
instructors from Chatham are great, they are encouraging people.  We do a
lot of fun things, like going to the rifle range, going to Fort Custer in
Michigin, and of course, Excercise Maple Leaf.  It‘s tiring, makes you cold
and hungry, but there‘s nothing like going to battle with people you know.
Infantry is what I want to do, because it‘s challenging, and there‘s nothing
I would rather do in a battle that get right up front and fight for my
country.  That‘s what it‘s all about right?  As a recruit, I would definatly
recommend the EK‘s.  If you want to know anything else, let me know, I‘d be
glad to answer your questions.
Private Jessica Webster
> Hey all. I think I saw someone on the list say that they belong to the
> Windsor Regiment. I believe this soldier‘s rank was Cpl.
> If  you‘re out there, can you let me know, because I‘m looking at all the
> units in my area and I"m trying to decide on which one I"m going to look
> seriously into.
> Thanks.
>             -Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 28 Aug 2000 21:47:07 EDT*
Thanks for writing, Jess!
It‘s nice to hear from you. Glad you had a good time.
I was wondering whatbesides the 13k ruck march the physical requirements 
are...
And do they build you up during training to a final test, or must you meet 
the requirements right away, or what?
Any help‘s appreciated.
            -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chris Webster" <rebel66@xcelco.on.ca>* on *Tue, 29 Aug 2000 08:44:51 -0400*
Hi Matt
For starters, it isn‘t a ruck march any more, all it is is a 13k march with
your strap webbing and a rifle.  Not too heavy, but make sure you drink a
lot of water!  For physical requirements you have to pass a test before you
can get in.  It‘s not hard.  You do as many situps and pushups as you can,
you do a hand grip test, then you do a step test.   While on course, we
usually ran about 3k a day, and every 2 weeks or so we did a test just to
see if we were improving.  Believe me, it works.  I gained a lot of muscle
and I feel a lot better about myself.  All in all, it‘s not too physically
demanding, but like I said before, keep a positive attitude and you‘ll do
fine :
Private Webster
> Thanks for writing, Jess!
> It‘s nice to hear from you. Glad you had a good time.
> I was wondering whatbesides the 13k ruck march the physical requirements
> are...
> And do they build you up during training to a final test, or must you meet
> the requirements right away, or what?
> Any help‘s appreciated.
>             -Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 29 Aug 2000 20:32:56 EDT*
Ok, that makes it a little clearer now, Pte. Webster. Thanks a lot.
I hope you dont‘ mind me asking these questions but I‘m trying to get pumped 
enough to join.
There‘s a guy on the list- his name is Todd Harris. I believe he‘s a comoany 
commander with the Camerons in Ottawa. I would think he‘s a Major. He has 
also helped a lot.
Now, what I"m wondering is-what is the daily routine like at the QL3 course?
I know you said you usually ran 3k per day, but what else? And also, what is 
the training staff like? I mean, are thry downright nasty to the course 
troops or are they encouraging or what?
            -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 29 Aug 2000 18:06:47 -0700*
I know for the new recruits, and recruits to-be, that this is all exciting,
nerve-wracking, etc., but if I could offer some advice.... Don‘t get too
hung up on which unit to join, what the courses are like, what you do, how
you do it, etc. The trend seems to be to try to glean information to the Nth
degree, and I worry that some people will spend an incredible amount of time
and energy, trying to drag every little scrap of info that they can, and it
will have little benefit, when all is said and done. Despite strict
standards, every course is unique, I have found, both as an Instructor and a
student. Every course is a little different than the previous, and will
different than the ones that follow. Most Units have good things, and bad
things all trades have drawbacks, and benefits. The biggest preparation you
can do is with your mind and attitude, and the stuff that is within you.
Again, as a student, the things I had trouble with were the things I least
expected things I obsessed about ended up being trivial. As an Instructor,
I saw students who were "naturals" not do well at all recruits I never
thought would make it blossomed and became excellent soldiers. I am not
trying to dampen anyone‘s enthusiasm. Think it over, take a deep breath, and
jump. Keep an open mind, cooperate with course-mates, listen to your
Instructors. Ask questions, and seek help when you need to. When you reach a
point that it takes everything within you to move on, or complete a task,
all the questions you asked before the course won‘t matter a bit. Good luck
to all of you, who are considering this.
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, August 29, 2000 5:32 PM
Subject: Re: Windsor Regiment.
> Ok, that makes it a little clearer now, Pte. Webster. Thanks a lot.
> I hope you dont‘ mind me asking these questions but I‘m trying to get
pumped
> enough to join.
> There‘s a guy on the list- his name is Todd Harris. I believe he‘s a
comoany
> commander with the Camerons in Ottawa. I would think he‘s a Major. He has
> also helped a lot.
> Now, what I"m wondering is-what is the daily routine like at the QL3
course?
> I know you said you usually ran 3k per day, but what else? And also, what
is
> the training staff like? I mean, are thry downright nasty to the course
> troops or are they encouraging or what?
>             -Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jess Webster" <jesswebster@softhome.net>* on *Wed, 30 Aug 2000 22:58:31 -0400*
Well Matt,
I haven‘t taken the QL3 course yet so I wouldn‘t know too much about it.
The staff are encouraging as long as you show a high level of motivation.
As long as they can see that you are trying your hardest, they will
understand.  There will be times when you are under a lot of pressure, but
thats‘ to get you used to it, so that if you were in an actual combat
situation, you wouldn‘t fall apart.
I really don‘t mind you asking questions... I was pretty scared when I first
got into it all, but I loved it and judging by your interest in it, I‘d say
you will too :
Pte. Webster
> Ok, that makes it a little clearer now, Pte. Webster. Thanks a lot.
> I hope you dont‘ mind me asking these questions but I‘m trying to get
pumped
> enough to join.
> There‘s a guy on the list- his name is Todd Harris. I believe he‘s a
comoany
> commander with the Camerons in Ottawa. I would think he‘s a Major. He has
> also helped a lot.
> Now, what I"m wondering is-what is the daily routine like at the QL3
course?
> I know you said you usually ran 3k per day, but what else? And also, what
is
> the training staff like? I mean, are thry downright nasty to the course
> troops or are they encouraging or what?
>             -Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 31 Aug 2000 11:50:20 EDT*
Ok, thanks a lot Pte. Webster, it‘s all very much appreciated.
            -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Chrid Loveridge" <cloveridge@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 08 Sep 2000 14:35:22 EDT*
Matt, Sorry for taking solong to get back to you.  I‘ve been tasked away for 
while.  But if you want info on the WINDSOR REGT.  Call 519 254-2535 and 
ask for recruiting or go to the Maj F.A. Tilston
V.C. Armouries and ask to speak MWO Leblanc.  He‘s our regimental recruiting 
officer.  I can tell you that we are the brigade recce squadron for 31 CBG.  
As you probably already know, we are a Armooured Recce Regiment.  The age 
for recruiting has reportedly changed, but MWO Leblanc can go over all the 
prerequesites with you.
Thanks for the inquiry
Chris Loveridge, Cpl
D SQN Windsor Regt.
>From: "Chris Webster" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Windsor Regiment.
>Date: Wed, 23 Aug 2000 19:19:08 -0400
>
>Hi Matt and all,
>My daughter just graduated from her QL2 course and is with the Essex Kent
>Regiment, but she is out of Chatham. We live in Wallaceburg. She is away in
>Meaford right now but will be back on Sunday.
>I must say I am a bit surprised at how much she LOVES the Army Reserves. 
>She
>is 16, nearly 17 and has been thoroughly challenged by the course but came
>through it well.
>I remember reading someone‘s comments about non-supportive friends and
>family and I must say that is such a shame. We will support any decision 
>she
>makes as long as it‘s positive and is moving her in some sort of forward
>direction. However, her boyfriend was not so understanding. He tried his
>darnedest to get her to give up the notion and when she didn‘t, he was so
>miserable with her about her being tired, sore, her lack of free time etc.
>She dumped him and stuck out her course :
>I won‘t be at all shocked if she Jess decides to be an Army career gal.
>Her end goal is policing. We are extremely proud of her!
>Jess has trained with the Windsor regiment and may be able to answer some
>questions when she gets back. She called yesterday and was all jazzed up
>about flying in a helicopter and spending the night in trenches. Not
>something I would want to do!
>Pardon my bragging and prattling on about my only child :
>
>Chris Webster
>Mother of Private Jess Webster EK Scots
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: 
>To: 
>Sent: Wednesday, August 23, 2000 5:49 PM
>Subject: Windsor Regiment.
>
>
> > Hey all. I think I saw someone on the list say that they belong to the
> > Windsor Regiment. I believe this soldier‘s rank was Cpl.
> > If  you‘re out there, can you let me know, because I‘m looking at all 
>the
> > units in my area and I"m trying to decide on which one I"m going to look
> > seriously into.
> > Thanks.
> >             -Matt
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Fri, 8 Sep 2000 20:08:23 EDT*
Thanks, Cpl.,
                Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

